# I only have eyes for you...



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Earlier this week I posted a question about artificial water. It was to fill a small bottle with eyeballs in it. The eyeballs will be (roughly) Aurora Jekyll and Hyde scale. Well, I finally got a little more work done on them and thought I'd let you guys see them. I have not yet attached the ganglia, but I have some fine colored silk thread that should do the trick...I'm thinking reds and blues and greens. I should say from the start, I used decals for the iris's. I'm going to need at least twice as many as I have here. 

Ben 



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Waddayou lookin at!?


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

John P said:


> Waddayou lookin at!?


LOL!!!

Ben


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Careful those decals don't come off in that Artificial water...:drunk:
Those will look cool in that jar though...
All in favor...say...er....uh....nevermind
Mcdee


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Those eyes have it, all right!

I would have offered to send you some artificial eys, but they are for sheep. Yes, that's right, I only have eyes for ewe!

Eye should stop now...

BTW, they look VERY good! Are those beads being used for the eyes?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

No, I said I want a HIGHball. *hic*


----------



## rhinooctopus (May 22, 2011)

Can't wait to "see" what you do with these.
I'll keep an "eye" out for it.

Phil K


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Looking good, pun intended! I hope you don't drop your tray on the floor, there will be eyes everywhere.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Like Bob said, don't let EYE-gor drop that tray!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

ChrisW said:


> Those eyes have it, all right!
> 
> I would have offered to send you some artificial eys, but they are for sheep. Yes, that's right, I only have eyes for ewe!
> 
> ...


Ay Yi Yi !!!

















'm sorry 
Denis


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Well if it were last month EYE would say the 'EYES' of March are apon us. But it's April so never m_eye_nd.

*Yes*! That's the best eye could come up with....sorry.

And like what's his name said, you might better test the integrity of the iris decals to make sure they aren't damaged by the 'water'. Coating them with a good coat of Future may help?

B_eye_, b_eye_,
hal9001-


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Good looking eyes. How did you make them?

Hey Bob - just sent you a message.

Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy! :dude:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Careful those decals don't come off in that Artificial water...:drunk:


I love aqueous humor!


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

What bad jokes!
Eye,eye,eye!!!!! <wink>


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Eyes without a face...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Scorpitat said:


> What bad jokes!


Yeah, they're pretty cornea.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

As our late Uncle Forry would have said, strictly for groan-ups...


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for the replies, fellas...you guys cracked me up, and made my day. 
Yes, those are little plastic beads I found in one of my craft boxes. Actually, they are silver metallic. I just filled the holes with putty, gave them a light sanding, and primed them with plastic primer. After that, I put a coat of Gesso on them, and the rest is just painting, applying the decals, and attaching the "stems" to them where the ganglia will be attached. It's not really hard, but it is a bit time consuming. I spent so much time l :freak::freak: king at them, Eye could see them in my sleep!

Sorry for the goofy Eye-cons...:beatdeadhorse:

Ben


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

septimuspretori said:


> Thank you for the replies, fellas...you guys cracked me up, and made my day.
> Yes, those are little plastic beads I found in one of my craft boxes. Actually, they are silver metallic. I just filled the holes with putty, gave them a light sanding, and primed them with plastic primer. After that, I put a coat of Gesso on them, and the rest is just painting, applying the decals, and attaching the "stems" to them where the ganglia will be attached. It's not really hard, but it is a bit time consuming. I spent so much time l :freak::freak: king at them, Eye could see them in my sleep!
> 
> Sorry for the goofy Eye-cons...:beatdeadhorse:
> ...


 
And "Eye" appreciate you not getting upset over the "pun"-ishment you received! 
I think hal9001 had the right idea and seal them with future before you try embedding them in the water mixture...


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Eye see, said the blind man...... Um are you going to an optometrists' convention? Opthamologists' convention? :freak:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dyonisis said:


> Eye see, said the blind man...


...as he picked up his hammer and saw.


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Well, I finally got around to attaching some ganglia to some of the eyeballs and did a test pour with some fake water. Overall, I'm pretty pleased with it. I hadn't anticipated that they would be magnified and slightly distorted looking...but I actually kind of like it. The only thing I'm not pleased with is that I had them arranged so that more of the irises were pointing out, but when I did the pour they moved quite a bit. These pictures are kind of big...in real life the bubbles aren't nearly as noticeable at all. 









By benlundy at 2012-05-15









By benlundy at 2012-05-15

Ben


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

They made a candy with eyeballs dyed to it, but they weren't the best quality. There are balls inside a plastic case that you can buy - these are suspended in water (the reason for the outer casing). There's a small BB where they're sealed, but it's easy to remove then crack open the plastic ball encasing it. The inner ball is made of rubber. I don't know if you can still get these today without looking at evilbay, but it couldn't hurt. Just a thought for the next time you need an eye for a project.


----------



## misterhorror (Jul 11, 2008)

I's ah coming boss:wave:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

septimuspretori said:


> ...The only thing I'm not pleased with is that I had them arranged so that more of the irises were pointing out, but when I did the pour they moved quite a bit...


Eye feel your pain, Septi'! (Had to get *one* in... :hat


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Mark McGovern said:


> Eye feel your pain, Septi'! (Had to get *one* in... :hat


Well, that's a DELIGHTFUL little eyeball, Mark! Any chance you could show me what kit you used this for?

Ben


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Septi',

There's a whole article on my project here: http://www.monsterscenes.net/builders_lair.htm. Click on my name there. I think you'll see that we've seen eyeball to eyeball on this aspect of plastic modeling!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

You knew Mrs. Sklopeci, my 11th grade English teacher? Only it wouldn't have been 'eye'balls in that jar! That was one mean woman.

Good job. The eyes came out great.

hal9001-


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Mark McGovern said:


> Septi',
> 
> There's a whole article on my project here: http://www.monsterscenes.net/builders_lair.htm. Click on my name there. I think you'll see that we've seen eyeball to eyeball on this aspect of plastic modeling!


This was awesome, Mark! Thanks!

Ben


----------



## septimuspretori (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks for everything everybody!!

Ben


----------

